# buck jumps off bridge!!



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

That sucks that he jumped...hopefully you called a warden or sheriff to come and dispatch the deer and get a freebie.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dodgeboy75 said:


> That sucks that he jumped...hopefully you called a warden or sheriff to come and dispatch the deer and get a freebie.


wasnt me, i just found video on FB


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Man I wish I would not have watched that. That is terrible. Hope they killed it quickly.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

where is this?


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah i hope that the buck was dispatched. I myself have found a buck that had been hit buy a car .He was laying in a feild we pulled over to take a look and it never got up so we went to take a closer look and it tried to get up but could'nt so we called the state troopers and they came out and took care of the wounded buck. Hate to see them suffer like that just not right.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

guess he didnt want to end up on the wall, hope that guy called the state troopers to dispatch it.


----------

